# Solved: Norton Problems



## Xebec52 (Mar 16, 2005)

i get this message every time i restart my computer:

unable to load norton privacy control extension

Norton privacy control has detected a new version of Mac OS X. You may need to update your installed Norton Privacy Control components. Please check www.symantec.com/mac/ or use the LiveUpdate application.

I no longer have this product and ever regret buying and downloading it in the first place. Had it for a year and it never once detected anything. I think the mac alone protected me from anything. So I don't know how to remove it completely or get rid of this specific window because I have tried an Norton Uninstaller.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Xebec52 see if there's anything at _this link_ that helps you ... I will keep looking and check back here later as I'm just about to head out ....


----------



## Xebec52 (Mar 16, 2005)

that was the norton uninstaller that i had tried. but i figured i'd try it again and i discovered that the first time i did it i didn't press return after i typed my password - stupid. it worked. thanks and next time i'll try to read the directions better.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Glad it's all sorted out


----------

